# Fishing Tip # 614 WHEN BAD WINDS BLOW.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">When Bad Winds Blow.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">How many times have you arrived at your launch site and found the wind howling at 20 kts? Too darn many, I?m sure. Fortunately, there is often a simple solution that gets even simpler if you pay attention and take notes.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This is yet another place your log book and a chart are great tools. Catalog spots you can fish when there is a strong wind blowing out of each quadrant. These spots can be trip savers---maybe life savers too. <o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">It is a heck of a lot better to be on the dock wishing you were out on the water than to be in the boat and wishing you were on the dock. The most important rule to remember is ?You do not absolutely have to go fishing.? There are a lot of times you?d be far better off if you stayed on the hill.[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This is essential for kayakers.[/B]


----------

